# مقطع لتجربة عملية توضح علاقة التردد بالتيار و الفولطية ...



## هاوي تقنية (12 مارس 2009)

مقطع لتجربة عملية توضح علاقة التردد بالتيار و الفولطية ..هام..


مقطع هام يوضح كيفية اجراء تجربة عملية لتحديد افضل تردد لانتاج الغاز و علاقته بالتيار و الكمون









التردد متوسط 28 كيلو هرتز






التيار 2.3 امبير







الفولطية 5.8 امبير





كثافة الغاز






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvxDN_W-peE






​


----------



## hms_sy (12 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووراي ورشة لدراسة الخلية بصورة صحيحة للوصول لافضل النتائج لابد من استخدام اجهزة القياس لتجربة كل الاحتمالات هل يوجد لديك اي معلومة عن الخلية الحديثة لانتاج الكهرباء من الغاز المولد لانني لم اجد شرعا عنها في النتوشكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (13 مارس 2009)

أخي هل يمكنك وضع وصف مبسط للتجربة ... الفيديو لا يوضح المكونات جيدا ...


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (13 مارس 2009)

ما فهمته من الفديو هو التاثير الواضح للتردد 
فعند 5 كيلوهرتز كان تحليل الماء ضعيف 

وعند 28 كيلو هرتز كان تحليل الماء اسرع وكمية الغاز المنتج اكبر مع الامبير والفولت القليل جدا جدا 

فان اردنا ان نضع النقاط على الحروف ونقدم خدمة جليلة لاعضاء المنتدى فعلينا ان نوضح تأثير الترددات العالية على الماء وخاصة الراديوية 

والمؤثرات اللتى تساعد على تفكيك جزئ الماء 

اللتى تؤثر على الروابط الجزيئية له


----------

